# Are show birds more aggressive???



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I have two lofts one with homers and one with highflyers I can put any bird with my homers and there's no problem I've had put in the loft rollers highflyers show birds and the homers doesn't bother them sometimes will give a small chase but nothing bad they will even feed young birds that are not there's... now with my other loft with highflyers it's crazy they will literally beat the crap non stop of any bird I introduce in there loft I got a pair of young birds that haven't flown yet and it's imposible to let them with the adult highflyers it's a nonstop aggression had to separate the birds inside the loft but don't know why these birds are so aggressive even towards there own mate sometimes I see the male and female going in circles rolling around the loft fighting then they are ok for awhile they even have there own young ones and eggs they are a pair for a long time....
But my question is are these birds a lot more aggressive naturally than homers?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Are your Highflyers show birds?  Do you exercise your highflyers? Do they live as pairs in the loft?


----------

